# 3-Way T-Mac Trade: WAS-HOU-ORL



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Washington Trades:
Arenas, J. Hayes

Washington Receives:
Francis, Nachbar, #37

Houston Trades:
Francis, Mobley, Cato, Nachbar, 2005 1st

Houston Receives:
T-Mac, Howard, DeClercq, Lue

Orlando Trades:
T-Mac, Howard, DeClercq, Lue, #37

Orlando Receives:
Arenas, Mobley, Cato, J. Hayes, 2005 Hou 1st

I still hate this trade, but as a Magic fan I would take this if they are hellbent on sending T-Mac to Houston and if Francis doesn't want to be here.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Take out Arenas and put in Stackhouse and we have a deal???????


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The Magic wouldnt need both Mobley and Stackhouse


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a better trade for all involved and it actually works under the salary cap lol.

Orlando trades: PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
C Andrew DeClercq (3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 17.1 minutes) 
PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
Orlando receives: SF Bostjan Nachbar (3.1 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SG Cuttino Mobley (15.8 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 40.4 minutes) 
C Kelvin Cato (6.1 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 25.3 minutes) 
SF Jarvis Hayes (9.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
PG Gilbert Arenas (19.6 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 5.0 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.5 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and -0.9 apg. 

Houston trades: SF Bostjan Nachbar (3.1 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 11.5 minutes) 
SG Cuttino Mobley (15.8 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 40.4 minutes) 
C Kelvin Cato (6.1 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 25.3 minutes) 
PG Steve Francis (16.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 6.2 apg in 40.4 minutes) 
lottery-protected 1st rounder 
Houston receives: PG Tyronn Lue (10.5 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 4.2 apg in 76 games) 
C Andrew DeClercq (3.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.6 apg in 71 games) 
PF Juwan Howard (17.0 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 81 games) 
SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: +17.1 ppg, +1.6 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

Washington trades: SF Jarvis Hayes (9.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 1.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
PG Gilbert Arenas (19.6 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 5.0 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
Washington receives: PG Steve Francis (16.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 6.2 apg in 79 games) 
HOU lottery-protected 1st rounder
Change in team outlook: -12.6 ppg, -2.9 rpg, and -0.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> The Magic wouldnt need both Mobley and Stackhouse


Stackhouse played the 3 all last year.


----------



## Grant_Hill (Jun 16, 2004)

How about this...

L.A. Lakers trades: SG Kobe Bryant (23.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.1 ppg, +0.5 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

Orlando trades: SG Tracy McGrady (28.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
Orlando receives: SG Kobe Bryant (23.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 5.1 apg in 65 games) 
Change in team outlook: -4.1 ppg, -0.5 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


There we go. ///***note sarcasm***


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

How about Orlando gets Francis and we just keep Arenas and Hayes?


----------



## Sir Magic (Jul 14, 2003)

Foolish thread 
Almost the world has establish that tmac might go to houston 
what's with all the threads


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> How about Orlando gets Francis and we just keep Arenas and Hayes?


Hows about we dont want Francis? Hell, even Rocket fans dont want Francis. Does anyone want Francis?


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Hows about we dont want Francis? Hell, even Rocket fans dont want Francis. Does anyone want Francis?


Francis doesn't fit in JVG's team. He and Yao will hurt each other's
game if staying together. It doesn't mean Francis is bad.

Francis will benefit more from this trade than anyone else. No
need to square peg into holes. Last year he sacrificed his game
and led the team to playoff. This shows he's not so selfish as 
the media has painted


----------

